# K800i macht Probleme geht nicht mehr an



## christian254 (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
Man ist heute ein scheiß tag...
Erst geht meine Hama W-Lan Karte nicht die ich gerade gekauft habe weil die nen Wackler hat.
Dann nervt Vista mich wegen Treiber kompatiblität... Vist finde ich übrigens mittlerweile nur *******!

Naja und jetzt geht mein Handy nicht mehr -.-
Hatte es ganz normal ausgemacht, eine andere Sim Karte reingemacht und wollte es dann anmachen aber es passiert nichts, habe bemerkt das in dem moment wo ich den Knopf zum Anschalten drücke unten beim Infrarot Port eine rote LED Blinkt aber mehr auch nicht... was kann das nun wieder sein?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (2. Januar 2009)

Hi

es könnte sein, dass du Statisch aufgeladen warst und dich beim wechseln der SIM-Karte eben am Handy entladen hast!!


MFG


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2009)

bei meinem k770i ist eine rote LED einfach nur "akku leer".


----------



## TheGamler (2. Januar 2009)

Mach mal Akku raus, warte so 5min (wirklich so lange warten!) und versuchs nochmal! Bei mir wars auch mal so...

Oder Hintergrundbeleuchtung geht an aber kommt nix und geht einfach wieder aus! Da hilft das warten dann auch


----------



## christian254 (2. Januar 2009)

hi, schon alles probiert!
habe mal gegoogelt und das hier gefunden:
K800i Mein K800i geht nicht an - IRDA Slot blinkt nur - Was tun? - Sony Ericsson K800i / K810i / W850i - SE-World
werde das jetzt mal neu flashen!
werde dann hier berichten gruß christian


----------



## christian254 (2. Januar 2009)

Juhuuu es geht wieder, ist zwar etwas umständlich mit den Tasten drücken und der treiber Installatin aber das Handy geht wieder 

Habe es mit dieser Anleitung hinbekommen:
Brauche dringend HILFE

Allerdings muss man erst diese Treiber installieren und da war etwas umständlich wie ich fand
Sony Ericsson Flash Device Treiber Installation - GSM-Style-Forum

Trotzdem danke für eure tipps!

Gruß Christian


----------



## premutos88 (16. Januar 2010)

hi.habe genau das gleiche problem mit meinen k800i.was brauche ich für programme um den USB datenkabel und modemtreiber zu installieren(USB host patch,USB 1.1\2.0 update oder ein USB update).im gerätemanager wird kein treiber angezeigt.den USB flashtreiber habe ich schon installiert und seus auch


----------



## premutos88 (16. Januar 2010)

Kann mir irgend jemand bei meinem Problem helfen


----------



## fpsJunkie (16. Januar 2010)

Wenn bei meinem die rote Lampe geblinkt hatte, lags IMMER nur daran, dass der Akku leer war...


----------

